# Other Places Around The World > Mexico, Central & South America >  >   Hi,
 > We are exploring going to Costa Rica. The last post in this forum on Costa Rica was in 2008. Can anyone who has recently gone please post an update on your experiences there, both positive and n

## mishe

Hi,
We are exploring going to Costa Rica. The last post in this forum on Costa Rica was in 2008. Can anyone who has recently gone please post an update on your experiences there, both positive and negative?


Also, are there any small plane airlines (similar to St Barth Commuter) that fly to any beaches instead of traveling overland to get to the beaches?

We are looking to spend $100-$150 a night. We are not sure whether to use our base in the mountains or on the water.

Thanks in advance :laugh: 
mishe

----------


## GramChop

my one and only trip to costa rica was in 2002 to the guanacasta region of costa rica on the nicoya peninsula at the Hotel Punta Islita .  it's a little more expensive than your budget, but it was absolutely outstanding.  we flew into san jose, spent the night and the next morning caught a little 'winair-type' plane for a 40 minute trip to the resort.  we landed on a long grassy lawn...that was interesting!

we didn't venture outside of the resort as all the activities we wanted to do were right at our fingertips...zip-line tour through the jungle, four-wheeling through the rainforest, horseback riding on the beach, etc.   i highly recommend this place!

----------

